

Ask HN: Where can I find small bits of work? - chunky1994

I was wondering if anybody would hire a freelance programmer to complete very specific portions of work (coding an engine, a port etc.) or if there is a service that allows you to hire out this sort of work?
======
kennjason
Did you check out Freelancify?

<http://www.freelancify.com/>

I just saw it here on HN, in a startup story link re: learning Ruby on Rails:

[http://www.webstartup.me/learned-ruby-rails-12-weeks-
launch-...](http://www.webstartup.me/learned-ruby-rails-12-weeks-launch-
freelancify)

------
codgercoder
Freelancity: $900 for a foreign exchange site! Good place for experience, at
intern wages, or less.

